# Family Games for Christmas



## Moonbat (Nov 25, 2010)

No, I'm not talking about computer games, nor board games, but the sort of family games that utilise everyday objects (or not) and have been around for years, or new ones that have grown out of the modern world.

I have a large(ish) family and we are all coming together for Christmas 2010, among the numerous other things that I have to arrange (including a family band and a cheese list!) is to bring/make up one game for us all to play.

We will of course have most the classics
Charades, Land/Sea/Air, Stations, Priest of the Parish, This is a fork and many more. A couple of years ago I invented the 'google Earth game' which simply consists of getting google earth pictures of my family's houses and placing them around the house so that everyone has to identify which house belongs to whom. It worked quite well, but most the houses are still the same and so wont be so great a 2nd time round.

Anyway... I'm wondering if any of you have games that you play at Christmas that might suit my family and thrill them with a new challenge. The stranger the better. As I have said we know most the classics, but please post up the name and brief details about the games you play, if I've not heard of it I may pester you for more details. Likewise, if you want to know more about Parsons' classic such as 'this is a fork' then please ask and I will be happy to explain.


----------



## highscorewins (Nov 29, 2010)

since there are a lot of you, try message relay


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 30, 2010)

message relay? 
Is that like chinese whispers? (but more politically correct)


----------

